# Dd will never have a sister



## k4th

Our ds was born 11 days ago. He's gorgeous! We were team yellow & I was very surprised when he was a :blue: I love him to bits!!

Thing is - my sister is my best friend & I was convinced that dd would be getting a sister too. I imagined them growing up together & being great friends. I know it wouldn't all be roses - it's just how I imagined life for my dd. 

I feel a bit sad that she won't get a sister. My pregnancy was high risk for me & ds and he's had to have some treatment in hospital since his birth. We won't be having any more. 

I don't know any grown up brothers & sisters who are close. 

I love my ds so much - I just can't help feeling sad for dd. Is that weird??


----------



## lau86

I'm having a girl after having two boys. I am also a girl with two brothers. I don't imagine there are many brothers and sisters that are close in the same way that sisters who are close are... I don't go shopping and have giggly nights in with my brothers. But we are close, it's just different. 
I don't worry at all for my daughter. I don't want to be horrible but I didn't want a spoilt princess and having the two boys will definitely keep her feet on the ground! 
It's hard when you imagine something for your child that you really enjoy yourself. Life won't be the same for your dd but she will have an equally special relationship with her brother


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats on your little boy! I have 2 brothers and a sister and I am very close to my brothers. I speak to my big brother almost every day - he's the one I go to when I need advice and just talk. I lived with my little brother (he's 5 years younger than me) when we were in our early 20s, it was so fun and we became very close. I would be lost without my brothers and always wanted to have a boy as I know how special brothers are. Your little girl is lucky to have a brother xx


----------



## k4th

Thanks both. I felt awful even writing that first post :( Thanks for reassuring me & not judging. I was ltttc so I am thrilled to finally have two lo's safely in my arms - I don't want to sound ungrateful!!

It's nice to hear how you two got on with your brothers. And so lovely that you are so close with yours Lucy!!!


----------



## Lucy3

No judgment here &#128150; honestly, having a brother for your DD is just so lovely. She'll learn how boys 'think' which I really think helps in the long run! Enjoy those precious tiny baby cuddles xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

:hugs:. I so want my DD to have a sister and I feel guilty for even desiring it as I have been blessed with a healthy girl and boy already. I have 2 brothers and we are very close. My older brother comes over twice a week to hang out, we are always staying up way too late chatting. My younger brother and I text/chat most days and he's usually the first person I text if I have anything interesting to say :haha: and we see each other lots although he lives further away. They are two of my best friends, as sad as that makes me sound :haha:


----------



## winterbabies3

My SS and SD are a couple years apart and they are very close! The girl is older and the boy looks up to her a lot! They also stick up for each other all the time! I think you'll find it great! The boy is actually more sensitive too other girls also!!


----------



## Misscalais

I have 3 sisters and only one brother. My older sister wanted nothing to do with me growing up until she had her 1st baby when i was 18. And still now we aren't overly close. I have a big bond with all of my siblings though and a special one with my brother given hes the only boy he and my youngest sister are best friends.
My hubby is one of 4 boys ( 2 are only half brothers ) and he always wanted to have a sister..
I'm sure your two will still have an amazing bond. Its so normal to feel that way and you're not a bad person at all.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: the weeks after birth bring such a huge amount of emotions any way. I've three siblings, my older brother lives a while away and so we don't see each other much and speak about fortnightly to monthly, my sister I've seen for about six hours since O was born eight weeks ago and she lives five minutes away, my younger brother (two years apart) I see almost daily, we do go shopping (he's actually one of my fave people to go with), we go out for lunches or breakfast if he's off work, he's one of my best friends. So gender doesn't define relationships xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I grew up the only girl with 3 younger brothers. We all fought like crazy when we were kids. We never got along.

But as we've grown up, our bond has become much stronger and now we're inseparable. I've lost contact with one brother (my stepbrother), but my biological brothers and I are very very close, and both brothers have extremely close relationships with my kids. I LOVE having only brothers, and even though they're all younger than me, they're all taller so I feel well secure and protected if anything happens lol.


----------



## k4th

Thanks everyone. It's lovely to hear stories of how brothers & sisters can get on really well when they're older!! <3

I have come around to the idea of having a dd & ds. Instead of sharing & juggling two girls I can have two different relationships. In a funny way - it's made me really appreciate dd & we're doing some lovely things together that I now know I won't be repeating with ds (well, unless he desperately wants sparkly pink nails when he grows up :shrug: ). 

I think that letting go of the imagined future had helped a lot, although it's taken a bit of time. 

I really hope my kids are lucky enough to share a great relationship like some if you describe :)


----------



## AllyTiel

Im the oldest out of my siblings and I have 4 brothers. No sisters! I hoped with those last two i might be getting a sister, but nope, never happened lol. I used to be sad about it sometimes as a child, but honestly, I had so much fun with my brothers. I have so many wonderful memories and glad my family was the way it is. Im quite close to the brothers closest in age to me. They just came to visit us last week and I cried when they left. They love their nieces so much too. Its precious to watch. My brother closest in age to me were SO close as kids too. So boy and girl siblings can be close. We are a year and a half apart in age. The teenage years we tended to stick with our friends of the same gender as us, but as we grew into adults we all become close again. I love having brothers. Actually I was a bit worried that I was having a second daughter. I don't know how to handle sisters! I always took all my worries and secrets to my mom. I'm afraid my girls will only talk to each other and we won't have the closeness my mom and I had and have today. :/ I also worry about how girls compare so much. I know if I had a sister I would struggle with comparison.


----------



## minties

I'm definitely close to my brother, I don't like or get along with women at all. My kids are best buds too.


----------



## Lara310809

I have two brothers, no sisters. We aren't close but we had a great childhood together. I don't feel like I missed out particularly. I have three girls and I sort of feel like they miss out, not having a brother. It works both ways.

I wanted a girl and a boy, but it never happened for us. You wanted two girls, but in time you'll see that it doesn't really matter. Congratulations on your baby boy :blue:


----------



## Unexpected212

Me and my sister NEVER got on growing up and even now we aren't the best of friends. Whereas my friend is the BEST of friends with her brother and they do everything together. I think it's more to do with the individuals than gender. Someone I know had their brother at their birth!


----------



## Quackquack99

I have three sisters and one brother and I had the best relationship with my brother. Gender didnt come into the equation. My OH has a sister and a brother and he is closer to his sister.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My oh is one of three. He has two sisters ! He is very close to his younger sister =) so it can happen. I'm sure it's down to personality at the end of the day =)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Well it totally makes sense that you are feeling this way. But don't count your DD out on having a close relationship with her brother. Sure you may not know any grown up brothers and sisters who are close, but you can always teach your children the value of a sibling regardless of sex!
My OH lost his sister to brain cancer when she was 21, he was 19. She got sick at 15 and went through treatments and got better for a while but soon after her birthday she started feeling sick again and passed away. I think that if she was still alive, the two of them would be really close! I never really valued the relationship I had with my brother or sister until I met him and heard this story. For the record I always felt closer to my brother and he is 6 years older than me.
A sibling is a wonderful thing to give a child, really! It's somebody to share the journey of growing up with, someone that can relate and understand the most intimate details about their experiences growing up, a friend. I just wish I took advantage of such an opportunity when I was growing up.

You are not a bad person for feeling the way that you do. YOU have the power to bring your children close together regardless of their sex :) Hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## LillyFleur

I have 1 brother and I love it! We were super close growing up and it was great getting to play with castles and train sets and guns - along with the more girly toys. 

It's still great now we're grown up, as he's a lot taller and skinner than me, so if he was my sister I'd be jealous and hate being the shorter fat one :haha:


----------



## bdb84

I am the middle child with one older and one younger brother. I am extremely close to BOTH of them. To this day I still call them both when I need to vent, to cry, to express happiness. They are both my best friends. 

That's not to say we didn't fight like cats and dogs growing up. Boy, did we ever! I'm sure my mom thought we'd never get along with how much we made each other cry as children. :lol: But that's the thing- we could pick on each other, but hell hath no fury like when one of us was being picked on by someone else. We always had each other's backs. Hell, to this day we still get into some ridiculous fights and we are 33, almost 31, and 27.. but we love much harder than we fight. <3


----------



## MrsMcP

I feel exactly the same as you and will find on on Thursday if DC#2 is boy or another girl.

If it helps though... I only have one sibling, an older brother and we get on well :) xxx


----------



## k4th

I was just mooching around bnb & found this thread. I thought I would update to say that I have fallen head over heels in love with my little boy. I feel so blessed everyday to have him & his big sister loves him so much. 

It really did take time... But it's a happy ending. We're definitely not having any more & im totally happy with our lovely little family!


----------

